# Du lịch ngoài nước > Tour > Châu Phi >  Du lịch Nam Phi khởi hành Hà Nội

## tourcuatoi

*Ngày khởi hành:* 

Khởi hành từ: Hà Nội

*Hành trình: Hà Nội - Cape Town - Johannesburg - Sun City*

                                         Thời gian: 8 ngày 7 đêm
_Giá : Liên hệ
Chương trình :_

*Ngày 01: Hà Nội - Cape Town* 
11h00: Xe và HDV của VIFOTOUR đón và đưa Quý khách ra sân bay Nội Bài khởi hành ra sân bay đi Cape Town, Nam Phi.

*Ngày 02: Cape Town (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
08h30:  Xe và HDV đón quý khách. Thăm quan Khu vực Malais - nằm ở đỉnh núi Sư  tử với một số nhà thờ có kiến trúc tinh xảo, Toà Thị Chính, Quảng trường  Nhà thờ, mua sắm quà lưu niệm tại khu V&A Water Front với những món  hàng hấp dẫn, độc đáo. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng Trung hoa Sea Palace. Quý  khách về nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn Cape Town Lodge hoặc tự do tham quan  Cape Town by night. 

*Ngày 03: Cape Town (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn. Khởi hành đi tham quan Bán đảo Cape Peninsula. Tham  quan dọc bờ biển Đại Tây Dưng qua các địa danh như vịnh Bantry,  Clifton, Camp. Đi tàu từ Landudo đến đo Seal - Nơi sinh sống của Hải Cẩu  Nam Phi. Tại đây quý khách sẽ được tham quan đỉnh núi Chapman,  Noordhoek, Kommetjie và khu bo tồn thiên nhiên Cape of Good Hope - Đứng  trên núi đá để chiêm ngưỡng toàn cảnh mũi Ho Vọng cũng như quang cảnh  của Đại Dương bao la hùng vĩ. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương và thưởng  thức Tôm hùm và nhiều đặc sản quý hiếm khác. Trên đường trở về Cape  Town. Quý khách sẽ được tham quan khu sinh sống của loài chim cánh cụt  tại bờ biển Boulder. Ăn tối. Nghỉ ngơi tự do tại khách sạn. 

*Ngày 04: Cape Town (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 
Xe  và HDV địa phương đón và đưa đoàn đi thăm quan thành phố với khu  Stellenbosch (được xây dựng từ năm 1679) - Nơi nổi tiếng với chất men  rượu vang nho ngon tuyệt vời. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Tiếp tục  chương trình tham quan khu Vườn thực vật quốc gia Kirstenbosch - Khu  vườn thực vật số 1 thế giới, nơi đây có khoảng hơn 9000 loại hoa tươi  các loại. Ăn tối tại nhà hàng trong thành phố. Tự do nghỉ ngơi tại khách  sạn hoặc tham quan thành phố về đêm. 

*Ngày 05: Cape Town - Johannesburg - Sun City (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Ăn  sáng tại khách sạn, Quý khách khởi hành ra sân bay đi Johannesburg.  Chuyến bay: Cape Town BA6436 (11h00-13h00) Tới sân bay, Xe và HDV đón  Quý khách đi ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trong thành phố. Tham quan Pretoria -  thủ đô Cộng hoà Nam Phi nơi tập trung hầu hết các văn phòng chính phủ và  đại sứ quán của hầu hết các nước trên thế giới. Thăm đài tưởng niệm  Voortrekken Paul Kruger House, Union Building, Quảng trường trung tâm.  Khởi hành đi Sun City. Ăn tối và về nghỉ ngơi tự do tại khách sạn. Sun  City Cabannas Hotel. 

*Ngày 06: Sun City - Johannesburg (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 
Sauk  hi ăn sáng tại khách sạn. Quý khách thăm khu động vật hoang dã  Pilanesberg - Ngôi nhà của hàng ngàn động vật hoang dã của Nam Phi. Tại  đây, Quý khách sẽ được tận mắt ngắm nhìn nhiều loài động vật hoang dã  quý hiếm đang được bảo tồn tại một trong những công viên lớn nhất thế  giới này. Ăn trưa tại nhà hàng trong thành phố. Rời Sun City và quay về  Johannesburg. Thăm mỏ vàng và xưởng chế tác kim cương. Nam Phi luôn nổi  tiếng về các sản phẩm kim cương có một không hai trên thế giới này. Tại  đây, Quý khách sẽ được chứng kiến công nghệ chế tác các món đồ trang sức  đẹp tuyệt thế gian. Ăn tối và nghỉ ngi tại khách sạn Southern Sun  Grayston Hotel - Corner of Rivionia & Grayston, Sandton. 

*Ngày 07: Johannesburg - Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)* 
Ăn  sáng và nghỉ ngơi tại khách sạn. Xe và HDV đón Quý khách khởi hành ra  sân bay, đáp chuyến bay về Hà Nội. Quý khách nghỉ đêm trên máy bay.

*Ngày 08: Hà Nội (Ăn sáng, trưa, tối)*
Tới  sân bay Nội Bài, Xe và HDV đón và đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. Chia  tay Quý khách. Kết thúc chương trình. Chào than ái và tạm biệt. 

_Bảng giá :_

*Bao gồm*

 Vé máy bay khứ hồi: HN/Johannesburg - Cape Town/HN.  Thuế sân bay Việt Nam và quốc tế.  Visa nhập cảnh Nam Phi.  Khách sạn phòng đôi (3 sao - 4 sao)  Các bữa ăn như chương trình.  Xe vận chuyển suốt tuyến theo chương trình. Phí bảo hiểm du lịch. 

*Không bao gồm*

 Hành lý quá cước. Ngủ phòng đơn. Tham quan ngoài chương trình.  Tip cho tài xế, HDV địa phương  Chi phí cá nhận: điện thoại, giặt ủi...

----------

